# your setup's



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

lets see pic's of your setup's,always good to see what other people are doing so you can share idea's :idea:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well ill give u one when i get 1 but lets see yours then
dan


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

ive done it before but lots of new on here so ere goes again..  
nigels setup (corn snake):








closer look at inside:








his favourite hide stupid plastic homemade one thats kept on his shelf:








immy's setup (leopard gecko):








and the lady herself:








fire bellied toads setup..(they have a nice water fall in the corner):








you can just make one out in this pici:








sal's setup (tarantula)not great pici sorry:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

4 awsome looking setups you have there,i noticed you have a upside down tupperware tub in nigels viv is it a sweat box and is that cling film in it ? if so why the cling film?

Ps:the fire bellied toads tank looks really well,i saw mudshippers in a setup like that a while ago,nearly bought them,but ive learnt to think before i buy ,somtimes :?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

hi phil, nigel has two upside down tubs in his viv put them in after Bigp recommended a moist hide one is on bottom level on hot side with moist kitchen roll in it, the other tub the one your on about is not used as a moist hide just put up on his upper level as he is always up there so thought he should get a hide up there, its just selotape you see just to make the edges i cut smooth so my baby does'nt get hurt lol...  thankyou for your comments i do try to make my set up as natural as i can or interesting anyway..the firebellied toads are my fav for setup as i can change round it regulary and they seen to love it, their on gravel at the mo but during the summer i had them on a grass turf from the garden theres picis on here somewhere (probably any other photo topic)....


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i like the toad set uo nicky. its the nuts!!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats their names..nutty and sane..male and female which is which?? :lol:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

is not a pain in the hoop to clean????


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Nicky,
its a good idea putting the selotape on the ruff edges,i melt them slightly with a lighter,just enough to take the sharpness off.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> i saw mudshippers in a setup like that a while ago,nearly bought them,but ive learnt to think before i buy ,somtimes


Phil - where did you see mudskippers????????????? I cant get these anywhere!!!!!!!! I have 2 left cos they keep killing each other  and my setups exactly like Nickys toad setup but bigger.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> > i saw mudshippers in a setup like that a while ago,nearly bought them,but ive learnt to think before i buy ,somtimes
> 
> 
> Phil - where did you see mudskippers????????????? I cant get these anywhere!!!!!!!! I have 2 left cos they keep killing each other  and my setups exactly like Nickys toad setup but bigger.


saw the mudskippers in pet world,but its now closed down,was about 4 years ago anyway.
I you call grosvener tropical they should be able to get them for you.

You got a pic of them,they are really cool wee fish.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Here ya go up close and personal!


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

wow!!! gota love them :lol:if only i had the time and space. you got a pic of the set up??


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Will see what I can do!


----------



## doodle_bug (Nov 4, 2005)

Mel that pic is well cool sooooooo cute.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

these 3 lil vivs are for my leo's and baby corns, just temporary while i figure out bigger cages for em.
the one on the tabnle is my lil brothers cali king as my mum wont have snakes in her house so i let him keep his one in my house.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

i like the glass viv's ,very nice,and your use of toilet roll tubes,they make super hide's for young snakes,i us them a lot.
Thats good you let your bro keep his cali at yours,i used to do it for my mate's after i talked them into getting somthing i couldnt afford :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

well in my vivs i keep them down to the bare minimum.Heat source,Substrate,cork hides and a water bowl.This way it makes it much easier when it comes to cleaning out  

I know most people have seen it but this is where i keep my babies


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

now that is good were can i get one of those


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

looks well Ryan,did you build that yourself?
i also keep my decor down to the bare min,for the same reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea Phil i build all my own vivs and racks from 18 mm MDF with at the very least 3 coats of a good quality floor or yacht varnish.This is then aired for a minimum of 14 days but usually around a month.


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

i used to be able to get hard wood flooring at very reasonable prices(free) and i used it to build my viv's,i used yacth varnish to coat them aswell, the stuff that use now is so much simpler to use to build viv's and racks ,and they dont need treated.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I just spend a little more and buy the melamine coated Conti board then you dont have to worry about varnish or anything plus it is heat and stain resistant. I understand keeping your viv's decor to just water and a hide but doesnt this look a little dull?


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

can look a bit dual,but viv's with lots of decor can be a lot of work,if you have lot's of animals and not a lot of time the higene of the viv's can suffer,so could be damaging to your animals health.Not that keeping reptiles in viv's with a lot of decor is wrong, as long as they are kept clean they may even be better for the animal as they have more places to hide, and there for feel more secure


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Andy in all honesty mate with the size of the vivs i will be using to kit them out with plants etc would cost a fortune.The other reason i use mdf sealed with varnish is that even if the viv gets scratched then the varnish still works as it has seeped into the wood.I have seen a few lamenated vivs that have had the lamenate peel away after a period of time due to the moisure content of the viv


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

This is where wee 'Flames' hangs out....(05 reverse okeetee)


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

thats a nice wee setup Brian,your wee corn should feel well comfortable in there.Thats the one you built yourself isnt it? and the beware of snake sign incase somone would put there hand in and get it bitten of by Flames :twisted:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

PS:was you that mentioned you needed gause for vents?? if it was i have loads,let me know and i will throw some upto you.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Cheers Phil, yeh knocked it up myself. No wasn't me looking for gauze but now know who to pester if i do.....


----------



## louis (Jan 13, 2006)

This is a pic of my 1 year old ambanja panther chams viv.
its not finished yet, needs another uv light an alot more decoration. but he loves his 5ft ficus.









these are my juvenile chameleon setups (very basic i now)








this is my water dragons viv








This is one of my 5 stack vivs for my royals









I need to put abit of money into furnishing all my vivs better. looking at all your setups makes me feel abit embaresed posting theses pics lol


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

your viv's look fine,my snakes get a bit of news paper and a water bowl,and a hide or 2


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi BriBrian

can you tell me where you got the thermometer stood on top of Flames viv
from ,have been looking for something like that

thanks

John


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Hi BriBrian
> 
> can you tell me where you got the thermometer stood on top of Flames viv
> from ,have been looking for something like that
> ...


Hi Lostcorn,
Got it from this guy on ebay *HERE*
It was cheap (£7) but not too accurate, it reads about 8-10 degrees higher than actual temp but so long as you can subtract it does the job...


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Louis

I love the panther cham viv, I bet they think they are in seventh heaven


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a few pics of my "reptile room"








































I've got to stop according to swmbo!!!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice room Replika, i need one of those + lots of snakes of course...


----------

